

Facebook Home hasn’t failed, it’s just getting started. - owenwil
http://owened.co.nz/facebook-home-hasnt-failed-its-actually-genius

======
s3curityx
I also feel that it's too soon to judge Facebook Home. If this is only good
for Facebook fanatics, do they really need it? I think that Facebook needs to
come up with a better advertisement to show how Facebook home helps my mother,
or someone who isn't that into Facebook, but uses it from time to time.

